# Crankshaft pulley removal



## SquareD (Jan 7, 2006)

After 220,000 my 1989 240 SX started leaking oil. I traced the problem to the front crankshaft oil seal. I bought a new seal, and started disassembly. When it came time to remove the crankshaft pulley, I thought all I would have to do is put it in gear, set the emergency brake, and remove the pulley bolt. The problem is the crankshaft turns instead of the bolt. Has anyone had any experience with removing the crankshaft pulley?


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

Easiest way is to use an impact.


----------



## SquareD (Jan 7, 2006)

*Thank you*

Thanks. I suspected that might be the case. I guess I will finally have to buy a compressor.


----------

